# Power und Speedmetal



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Da eh jede Unterart von Metal nen eigenen Thread dacht ich, ich eröffne hier mal was für die schnellen und kraftvollen Metalheads die nicht so auf pöse Death und Blackmetal sachen stehen :<

meine absoluten favoriten sind 

-Dragonforce
-Dreamevil 
-Axenstar
-Elvenking (teils power metal :<)
-Iron Mask
-Stormwarrior 

Weiss wer ob Dragonforce dieses jahr n konzert in der schweiz gibt?

in dem sinne

stay fast and hard! :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Da eh jede Unterart von Metal nen eigenen Thread dacht ich, ich eröffne hier mal was für die schnellen und kraftvollen Metalheads die nicht so auf pöse Death und Blackmetal sachen stehen :<



du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich hör kaum power oder speed metal 
aber wenn dann nur alestorm(power metal/folk metal) und gama bomb(thrash/speed)


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> du armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



;( niemand mag meine musikrichtung =(

Aber dragonforce black fire hat doch echt was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder stormwarrior defenders of metal =/

inwieweit gehört eig alestorm zum powermetal :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> inwieweit gehört eig alestorm zum powermetal :<



die melodien sind meistens was "fröhlicher" und durchs keyboard und den ganzen rest ist alestorm power metal 
ich bin da jetzt auch kein experte für aber alestorm macht power metal ^^


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die melodien sind meistens was "fröhlicher" und durchs keyboard und den ganzen rest ist alestorm power metal
> ich bin da jetzt auch kein experte für aber alestorm macht power metal ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Manowar!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du Speedmetal wirklich magst.
Dann wird dieses Album ein MUSS für dich sein:
Sepultura - under a pale grey sky

Ist eine Live CD und..damn!
Hab die Lieder auch auf den Originalen Scheiben hier, aber bei dem Konzert spielen sie alles nen bißchen schneller und tausend mal "heftiger".

Ist das beste, was ich je von Sepultura gehört habe und die beste Live CD, die ich je gehört habe -> zuschlagen!


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Manowar!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Arise klingt ja schonmal üüüübelst fett :< diese Beats o.O kranke shice  leider find ich under a pale grey sky auf youtube nicht


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Mein Lieblingsgenre!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TytfPNyXtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rq1-4b6N3wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Arise klingt ja schonmal üüüübelst fett :< diese Beats o.O kranke shice  leider find ich under a pale grey sky auf youtube nicht




Genau das ist es ja!
Die Arise fand ich früher richtig gut.
Ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich die Livescheibe gehört habe..ist die Arise langweilig dagegen.

Und ich meine das wirklich ernst..das Album MUSS man haben


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Hammer Mukke in dem Thread wird echt immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 giltet blind guardian eig auch als power/speed oder mehr thrash heavy :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hammer Mukke in dem Thread wird echt immer besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



power und speed o_O
thrash ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Da hab was für dich gefunden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwLyWmocVDw

Da haste rechts in der Leiste ja noch mehr von dem Album
Viel Spaß :>
(und bitte nur mit vernünftigen Sound und laut anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Naja bei Speed/Power Metal darf das ja nicht fehlen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjV8SHjHvHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lJGItAC09sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beides deutsche Bands :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Februar 2010)

Edit: Wenn jmd Sepultura sagt muss ich immer daran denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwK8vEZFlL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Wikipedia sagt Sepultura ist Thrash / Death Metal o.O


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Joa, Sepultura ist nicht wirklich speed/power :>


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Joa, Sepultura ist nicht wirklich speed/power :>



Aber die Mukke ist trotzdem nais 

Ich zieh mir grad

Helloween

Edguy

Rhapsody of Fire

Hammerfall

Alben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuhu ich liebe den Thread hier jetzt schon :<


----------



## Haxxler (1. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Plan was Speed Metal angeht. Ist das hier Speed Metal? Wenn nicht auch egal, ist ne geile Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTg__7rY8QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gNmmJurwktM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Auf Wikipedia können ja auch Leute wie der Tatklose Nerd schreiben.

Sepultura ist Thrash/Speedmetal -> hört man doch? *g*


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein Plan was Speed Metal angeht. Ist das hier Speed Metal? Wenn nicht auch egal, ist ne geile Band
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das geht wohl mehr richtung black / death metal :< aber unser Lachender Mann kann dir da mehr sagen denk ich


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Nein, Devildriver ist Death Metal :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Auf Wikipedia können ja auch Leute wie der Tatklose Nerd schreiben.
> 
> Sepultura ist Thrash/Speedmetal -> hört man doch? *g*



http://www.metal-archives.com/
sehr verlässliche quelle die sepultura auch als death/speed bezeichnet :O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Auf Wikipedia können ja auch Leute wie der Tatklose Nerd schreiben.
> 
> Sepultura ist Thrash/Speedmetal -> hört man doch? *g*



echt mal
merkt man schon wenn man sich arise anhört und das ist nichtmal der schnellste track


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das geht wohl mehr richtung black / death metal :< aber unser Lachender Mann kann dir da mehr sagen denk ich



devil driver ist death metal :O


----------



## Haxxler (1. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nein, Devildriver ist Death Metal :>



Ok :>


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Cavalera hat für mich so viel mit Dmetal zu tun, wie nen Aloch am Ellbogen *g*
Habt ihr keine Ohren mehr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

18 JUNI!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtsD2tBPZgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Cavalera hat für mich so viel mit Dmetal zu tun, wie nen Aloch am Ellbogen *g*
> Habt ihr keine Ohren mehr ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir bleiben freundlich, wenn du stunk machen willst geh in den Death Metal Thread 

nene im ernst mal, ich glaub man kann wirklich von den ganz harten dingen gar nichtmehr richtig unterscheiden, ich hör das was ich mag und das ist halt meistens folk/pagan oder power/speed Metal :< wenn ich jetzt nicht TRVE bin bitteschön :< 

ICH LASS MIR ABER GRAD HAARE WACHSEN JA! ._

Lul ja genau hangar 18 kenn ich noch von früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin doch lüp!

Worauf ich einfach hinaus will..man hört doch,was für Musik da läuft?
Und ich erkenne bei Sepultura mal garkeinen Dmetal, weil er halt einfach nicht da ist *g*

Haare wachsen lassen ist mal garnicht trve !

Edit..haha..ich dachte jetzt ans Haare entfernen -> wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir bleiben freundlich, wenn du stunk machen willst geh in den Death Metal Thread




lässt du wohl meinen thread aus dem spiel :<



Manowår schrieb:


> Ich bin doch lüp!
> 
> Worauf ich einfach hinaus will..man hört doch,was für Musik da läuft?
> Und ich erkenne bei Sepultura mal garkeinen Dmetal, weil er halt einfach nicht da ist *g*
> ...



ich kenn mich nicht mit sepultura aus aber in wikipedia und encyclopedia metallum steht halt death/speed(früher) und groove/hardcore (später) o_O


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Mit "groove /hardcore" hab ich null Ahnung..
Sepultura wurde unfassbar schlecht, als Cavelera gegangen ist..mit ihm ist die Band gefallen.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsgenre!


Da ich Die Apokalyptische Reiter nicht als Genere ansehen kann (leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) stimmt diese aussage auch bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich empfehle allen: Spellblast!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCiyb2xvAh8


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir bleiben freundlich, wenn du stunk machen willst geh in den Death Metal Thread
> 
> nene im ernst mal, ich glaub man kann wirklich von den ganz harten dingen gar nichtmehr richtig unterscheiden, ich hör das was ich mag und das ist halt meistens folk/pagan oder power/speed Metal :< wenn ich jetzt nicht TRVE bin bitteschön :<
> 
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/136977-sonisphere-schweiz/page__pid__2418792 :>


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...e__pid__2418792 :>



Ganz ehrlich, wenn einfach nur metallica da wäre hät ich mehr bock hinzugehen ^.-


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn einfach nur metallica da wäre hät ich mehr bock hinzugehen ^.-



Why? :O


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Why? :O



Weils keine der Bands die da noch kommen es mit Metallica aufnehmen können, Metallica ist die wohl weltweit bekannteste und erfolgreichste Metalband... all die anderen Bands wären einzeln auch Spitze aber so nehmen sie metallica nur Zeit weg =(


----------



## Arosk (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weils keine der Bands die da noch kommen es mit Metallica aufnehmen können, Metallica ist die wohl weltweit bekannteste und erfolgreichste Metalband... all die anderen Bands wären einzeln auch Spitze aber so nehmen sie metallica nur Zeit weg =(



Ich geh doch net wegen Metallica hin... SLAYER!"!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weils keine der Bands die da noch kommen es mit Metallica aufnehmen können, Metallica ist die wohl weltweit bekannteste und erfolgreichste Metalband... all die anderen Bands wären einzeln auch Spitze aber so nehmen sie metallica nur Zeit weg =(



tschuldigung thoor, aber ist das wirklich dein ernst? >_<
metallica ist gut, aber längst nichtmehr so gut wie früher :O
glaub mir, wenn nur metallica da wär,wär das festival nicht mal 1/4 so geil wie es jetzt ist ^^


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich geh doch net wegen Metallica hin... SLAYER!"!!!



Slayer ist owhl #2 und Megadeath #3, ich sag ja nicht das die anderen Bands schlecht sind, nur das die gegen metallica abkacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@lachmann, ich find auch "neu" metallica nice, das sie nichtmehr so toll sind wie früher ist klar aber sie WAREN mal so toll und haben nun halt diesen "legendären" touch, sah ich schon im hallenstadion, da gibts leute die sind > 50 und stürmen die halle... Metallica ist einfach ne legendäre band und tanzt in einer reihe mit Michal Jackson und Bon Jovi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Slayer ist owhl #2 und Megadeath #3, ich sag ja nicht das die anderen Bands schlecht sind, nur das die gegen metallica abkacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Thoor lebt in der Vergangenheit *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Thoor lebt in der Vergangenheit *g*



anscheinend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ernsthaft thoor, metallica ist nicht mehr so gut wie früher ^^
vom thrash zu trash (böse gesagt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Thoor lebt in der Vergangenheit *g*



Lass mich *strampelt mit den beinen* ICH WILL NICHT AUFWACHEN NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN

jetz hast dus getan =(

Ich glaub ich muss für Lachmann mal wieder LoD zitieren:

Oh my god !Ich glaub da will einer das ich mit ner Streitaxt bei ihm vorbeifahre und ihn auf brutale und morbide Art und Weise aus dem Leben reisse o.O


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2010)

ihr redet von Speedmetal aber nennt nicht die beste Band dieses Musikstils aus Deutschland schwach leute wirklcih schwach

>>>>>> Blind Guardian <<<<<<

geniale band kann ich jedem ans herz legen ^^ 

edit:


Manowår schrieb:


> Mit "groove /hardcore" hab ich null Ahnung..
> Sepultura wurde unfassbar schlecht, als Cavelera gegangen ist..mit ihm ist die Band gefallen.



QFT


edit2: 

Eine weitere sehr geile Band ist noch Sonata Arctica wobei ich da eher das frühere zeug empfehlen würde, das neue zeug ist auch gut aber das alte ist einfach mehr speed als metal^^


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr redet von Speedmetal aber nennt nicht die beste Band dieses Musikstils aus Deutschland schwach leute wirklcih schwach
> 
> >>>>>> Blind Guardian <<<<<<
> 
> geniale band kann ich jedem ans herz legen ^^



Ich find die z.B. nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber fürs Powermetal-Archiv -> Black Majesty http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egCHkue09EA


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Sonata Arctica


btw, wo ist Rexo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
sollte eigentlich laengst hier sein in dem thread xD


----------



## Arosk (2. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMiFKb1APTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das fehlt noch.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Bei mir is der Hauptteil Power Metal gibt aber auch n parr Speed Metal Bands

-Sonata Arctica
-Kamelot
-Dragenforce
-Rhapsody
-Megadeath
-Blind Guardien

Lieblings Songs Sind die hier <3_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L_iOnLNt9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTunQirWOk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_Wurde buffed jetzt auf 2 Video´s pro post beschrankt o.O_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRJ99wuV1ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-Sonata Arctica
> -Dragenforce
> -Rhapsody
> _
> ...


uuuuh! ah!
*5 minuten begeistert dasitz und erst dann merk das man das lied einschalten muss*


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> uuuuh! ah!
> *5 minuten begeistert dasitz und erst dann merk das man das lied einschalten muss*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Nicht dein ernst oder_


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die frage war jetzt wohl ueberfluessig, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt diskografie von rhapsody georgt ^.^


----------



## Rhokan (3. Februar 2010)

Einzige Band in der Richtung die ich höre (und nebenbei erwähnt live richtig geil sind):
Sabaton




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7UZ5RrV_Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IrJAwCBbnuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

jeah ich liebe die band^^ 

Der Titelsong der BAZN ist nicht umsonst 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bMN6CuB6R1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2010)

Metallica Diskografie rockt \m/ 


Hab mal gehört Dragonforce kann gar nicht singen, ist da was dran :<


----------



## Arosk (6. Februar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _-Megadeath
> _



Fail.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört Dragonforce kann gar nicht singen, ist da was dran :<



mit einem anderen sänger und ohne keyboard wär dragonforce sogar richtig gut :x


----------



## Ol@f (6. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ihr redet von Speedmetal aber nennt nicht die beste Band dieses Musikstils aus Deutschland schwach leute wirklcih schwach
> >>>>>> Blind Guardian <<<<<<



Btw der Typ, der Blind Guardian damals produziert hat, kommt demnächst zur Bandprobe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Btw der Typ, der Blind Guardian damals produziert hat, kommt demnächst zur Bandprobe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geile scheiße :O


----------



## Rexo (8. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Fail.



_Wiso das den ??_


----------



## Nershul (8. Februar 2010)

Dragonforce sind live ne einzige Enttäuschung... wobei es zumindest auch enorm anspruchsvoll ist, z.B. Through the fire and flames live so zu spielen, wie aufer Platte. 

(Power) Metal Bands, die man gehört haben sollte, wurden ja schon einige genannt, auch meine favs:
Wobei ich hier n paar nette Tips aufgreifen konnte, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (8. Februar 2010)

Enforcer \o/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJLnMS-qlps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (11. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxQZsW0H7LU[/youtube]
\o/


----------



## dragon1 (11. Februar 2010)

Nershul schrieb:


> Dragonforce sind live ne einzige Enttäuschung... wobei es zumindest auch enorm anspruchsvoll ist, z.B. Through the fire and flames live so zu spielen, wie aufer Platte.
> 
> (Power) Metal Bands, die man gehört haben sollte, wurden ja schon einige genannt, auch meine favs:
> Wobei ich hier n paar nette Tips aufgreifen konnte, nice
> ...



jep live sind die einfach n epic fail. Aber eigentlich haben sie geile lieder


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Februar 2010)

> Italian metal heroes RHAPSODY OF FIRE return with a fantastic new album that will be released on March 5th, 2010 by their new label NUCLEAR BLAST, which is known for acts like Nightwish, Edguy or Blind Guardian.
> “We are finally proud to announce to the world that Rhapsody Of Fire are stronger than ever and finally ready for their glorious come-back! We just signed a worldwide-level agreement with the legendary label ‘Nuclear Blast’, at this time the greatest choice we could have ever done. Wonderful people, a great business vision and the best organization possible, for a relationship that can be anything else but successful for the years to come.
> In the last months we worked very hard and now all we can say is that a great new album, a real masterpiece of power/speed/symphonic metal, is finally ready!
> It’s title is *‘THE FROZEN TEARS OF ANGELS’*, it is produced by Luca Turilli and Alex Staropoli and it was mixed and mastered by our valorous friend Sascha Paeth at the Gate Studio in Wolfsburg (Avantasia, Epica and others).
> ...



*freu, jubel, kreisch*


----------



## Asayur (12. Februar 2010)

Goil Jungs, der Thread hat mir wiedermal richtig Lust auf meine Blind Guardian/ Hammerfall und Iced Earth Kollektion gemacht und mir ein paar neue beschert, die ich mir mal ansehen werde. \m/ d-.-b \m/
Rock on *g*


----------



## dragon1 (12. Februar 2010)

> *freu, jubel, kreisch*


----------



## Thoor (13. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnBNAax1FAM[/youtube]

BUM


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> *freu, jubel, kreisch*



HALLELUJA!


----------



## nalcarya (18. Februar 2010)

Neben bereits genannten Größen wie Blind Guardian, Hammerfall oder Iced Earth bin ich auch ein großer Fan von

Edguy *_*

Dragonforce habe ich schonmal als Vorband von Edguy gesehen, abgesehen von den technischen Problemen fand ich sie eigentlich ganz gut. Problem war halt, dass die Lieder so lang sind, dass sie nicht wirklich viele spielen konnten als Vorband. Auch Sabaton habe ich schonmal gesehen, als Vorband von In Flames. Fand ich sehr, sehr geil, bin aber bisher nie dazu gekommen mir mal ein Album zu besorgen.

Auch noch erwähnen möchte ich die Bands *Serenity* und *Masterplan *und noch mehr, die mir jetzt spontan nur nicht einfallen... ich hab's nicht so mit Namen merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rage find ich auch super, der Auftritt mit Orchester war für mich das absolute Highlight-Konzert von Wacken 08. Hab das neue Album bisher nur flüchtig bei meinem Freund im Auto gehört, muss mit nachher mal die CD von ihm schnappen und es mir auf die Platte ziehen .)


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

Ich bin gerade voll auf [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sonata Arctica 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Omg, wie lange muss ich noch warten bis endlich The frozen Tears of Angels da ist )= (Rein Rhetorische Frage)[/font]


----------



## Bloodletting (6. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade voll auf [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Sonata Arctica
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guckst du hier:

http://rhapsodyoffire.com/2010/

30. April


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://rhapsodyoffire.com/2010/
> 
> 30. April



"Rein Rhetorische frage* Ich weiss das es am 30. April rauskommt >.< Obwohl es auf den 5.03 geplant war )= naja solange die lauter so geile songs wie "Sea of Fate" (Auf ihrer Homepage gratis downloadbar) machen, lohnt sich das warten^^


----------



## Thoor (6. April 2010)

Ich überleg mir grad nen richtig fetten Subwoofer in mein Auto zu bauen für meine Powermetal Alben :<


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2010)

Tu es!


----------



## Thoor (6. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Tu es!



ja aber der auspuff und das lenkrad kosten ohne eintragung schon 700 euro :< nen subwoofer legt da nochma 400 drauf >.<


----------



## Manowar (7. April 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, hast du gerade dein erstes Auto bekommen.
Vertrau mir einfach, das du den nicht lange fahren wirst *g* Bzw es wird nicht lohnen, den zu "verschönern". Bau dir ne Anlage rein, die hat nen nutzen und die kannst du später noch in ein anderes Auto pflanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> 
> http://rhapsodyoffire.com/2010/
> 
> 30. April



HALELUJA 
HALELUJA 
HALELUJA!

Das neue Album is sooo geil, gerade bekommen. 1:00:56 epic power metal vom allerfeinsten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> HALELUJA
> HALELUJA
> HALELUJA!
> 
> Das neue Album is sooo geil, gerade bekommen. 1:00:56 epic power metal vom allerfeinsten



Schwierige Frage für dich:
Was magst du mehr?
Rapsöl of Fire oder Disturbed?


----------



## Carcharoth (30. April 2010)

SABATON!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjpR9N7nLzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Schwierige Frage für dich:
> Was magst du mehr?
> Rapsöl of Fire oder Disturbed?



Rhapsody of disturbed?

Fick dich xD (Hinweis: Ist ein zeichen dass ich mich aufrege, und nicht ein angriff auf Alkopop xD)

Die 3 Bands :
Rhapsody of fire, Goetter des Power Metal
Apokalyptischen Reiter 
und 
Disturbed sind alle soooo geil dass ich nie entscheiden koennte welche am besten ist.






Carcharoth schrieb:


> SABATON!!
> 
> [youtube]FjpR9N7nLzQ[/youtube]


_Euer ruf bei der fraktion Dragon1 hat sich um 500 erhoeht_


----------



## Thoor (30. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Fick dich xD



epic fail.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> epic fail.



Warum )=


----------

